# Grosse bêtise de ma part



## phil2984 (29 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai fait une grosse bêtise... Je suis  en dual boot Mavericks/Win7 et en bidouillant j'ai été distrait et j'ai re partitionné mon disque et ce faisant j'ai évidemment perdu le MBR :rose:
J'ai récupéré ma sauvegarde TimeMachine mais voilà, elle ne boote pas...

Comment réinstaller un bootloader et lequel ?

Je profite aussi de ma présence sur le forum pour poser une deuxième question...
J'ai évidemment envie de passer à Yosemite alors j'ai testé deux ou trois trucs.
Pour ne pas trop dénaturer OS X, j'ai voulu essayer le duo Unibeast/Multibeast, tout se passe bien au boot mais quand je dois choisir la destination pour l'installation il n'y a que ma clé usb qui apparaît mais *pas mon disque dur*.

J'ai aussi essayé DiskMaker X mais je n'ai *jamais réussi à booter* dessus ni en appuyant sur "alt" ni d'aucune autre manière

Connaissez vous uen installation qui fonctionne ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## throwaway8301 (29 Octobre 2014)

Si tu as perdu le MBR, je suppose que ton disque est donc vide. Tu peux donc d'appord reinstaller Windows, puis la version de Mac OS que tu possédait et restaurer dessus ta sauvegarde Time Machine. (Je ne connait pas trop Time Machine mais il me semble que ses sauvegardes ne sont pas bootable). Il est normal que DiskMaker X ne fonctionne pas car c'est pour les vrais Mac et il n'embarque pas de bootloader.
Pour ton disque dur qui n'apparait pas, c'est normal car OS X ne supporte pas par défaut les disque dur en MBR, il faut le partionner en GPT ( Guid Partition Table ) ou patcher l'installateur :
 Voir ici pour Yosemite si tu comprends l'Anglais..
Utilise Unibeast/Multibeast et ça passera tout seul.


----------



## phil2984 (29 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour ton aide zozo83, je vais de ce pas remettre de l'ordre dans tout ça ! 

Et tant qu'à faire, je vais zapper windaube que je n'utilise jamais et tenter d'installer Yosemite qui je suppose propose à la fin de l'installation d'importer des données comme celle d'une sauvegarde TimeMachine


----------



## polyzargone (29 Octobre 2014)

Euh oui mais non !

Si tu ne vois pas ton disque dans l'installeur, utiliser UniBeast ou autre n'y changera rien et ce n'est pas une question de MBR ou GPT. Vérifie que ton bios est configuré en AHCI ou Native IDE (ça dépend des configs). Çe qui m'étonne, c'est que visiblement tu avais réussi à installer Mavericks dessus, donc à part si tu as fait des modifs dans ton bios, il n'y a pas de raison que cela ai changé de ce côté-là.

M'enfin, si tu as un backup Time Machine, il te suffit de démarrer sur un installeur fonctionnel (qui voit ton disque j'entends), de sélectionner Restauration Time Machine dans le menu Utilitaires, puis de restaurer sur ton HDD (partitionné comme tu veux en GPT ou MBR si tu as appliqué le patch de l'installeur).

Ensuite, reboot sur ta clé d'install, sélectionne ta partition OS X et démarre dessus. Enfin, réinstalle un bootloader (Chameleon/Chimera ou Clover) et voilà !

Pour Yosemite, je confirme que tu peux importer tes données à la fin de l'install ou en passant par Assitant Migration. En revanche, l'installeur de Yosemite ne propose pas directement de restauration Time Machine.


----------



## phil2984 (29 Octobre 2014)

Je n'ai pas pu éditer, mon problème n'est *pas résolu*.

J'obtiens donc le même résultat après avoir reformatté mon disque en GUID, donc ma clé Unibeast sur laquelle j'ai booté ne voit pas mon disque dur donc impossible de continuer puisque je ne peux pas indiquer la destination de l'installation.

Je n'ai rien changé au bios et pour installer Mavericks je l'avais fait avec Niresh mais je ne sais plus du tout comment :rose:

Pour l'instant je ne peux booter que sur cette clé inutile ou un vieux dvd de snow léopard où les utilitaires incluent la restauration d'une sauvegarde de time machine mais je ne pourrai pas booter sur cette restauration alors comment lui réinstaller un bootloader ? Clover je ne connais pas du tout. Au minimum, je voudrais retrouver mon ordi avec Mavericks, mais bon si Mavericks fonctionnait Yosemite devrait aussi tourner en principe. Donc pour l'instant je n'ai plus rien de fonctionnel à moins de réinstaller le vieux snow leopard


----------



## polyzargone (29 Octobre 2014)

Pas de panique ! Du moment que tu as un backup Time Machine, rien n'est perdu 

Tout d'abord, ce serait bien de poster les détails de ta config. Ensuite, est-ce que ton disque est SATA ou IDE ? Dans le Bios, es-tu en mode AHCI ?
As-tu toujours ta clé/DVD de Niresh ? Sinon, boot sur ton DVD de Snow Leopard, fais ta restauration normalement et reboot sur ta clé UniBeast. Normalement, tu devrais voir ta partition OS X restaurée dans le sélecteur de boot. Démarre sur celle-ci et une fois sur le bureau, lance MultiBeast pour réinstaller Chimera sur ta partition.


----------



## phil2984 (29 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour ta rapidité !

Pour la config:
CM Asus P5K=SE
Disque Maxtor SATA
CG nVidia 9500 GT
4G Ram

Je sais que c'est minus, je prévois de changer au printemps...

L'AHCI n'existe pas dans mon bios, je sais que je l'aurais si j'avais une carte Gigabyte mais c'est comme ça et ça fonctionnait

La restauration de ma sauvegarde est en route et j'ai vu sur une de mes antiquités (un dvd se snow leo 10.6.1) qu'il est possible d'installer une version de Chaméléon de l'époque pour le cas où la clé unibeast ne verrait toujours rien (ce que je pense en fait)

Enfin je n'ai rien gardé de Niresh car c'était vraiment une daube en ce sens que très dénaturé par rapport à un OS X "normal"


----------



## polyzargone (29 Octobre 2014)

OK,
Pour le Bios, regarde si tu n'as pas une option Native IDE ou Enhanced IDE dans la gestion des disques (une photo serait parfaite  )
À mon avis, le soucis vient de là. Comme ton disque est un SATA, Unibeast ne le voit pas s'il n'est pas configuré dans le mode adéquat. Niresh qui, comme tu le dis est une version "dénaturée" d'OS X, a pu y arriver car il contient tout un tas de kexts (utiles ou pas) censés permettre l'installation sur un maximum de configs.

Enfin, pour Chameleon, du moment que tu peux booter sur une clé d'install qui voit tes partitions (pas une fois dans l'installeur mais AVANT de démarrer), il n'y a rien d'autre à faire que de réinstaller Chameleon.


----------



## phil2984 (29 Octobre 2014)

Je crois que c'est Enhanced IDE qui est coché (dans la rubrique sata configuration) mais sans certitude, je ferai une ou deux photos quand il aura fini de restaurer (et il est très lent là)

Si Niresh a pu s'installer (avec quelques manips dans le terminal), selon toi qu'est ce qui pourrait y arriver pour Yosemite ?

Je reviens après la restauration...


----------



## polyzargone (29 Octobre 2014)

Alors, je me suis un peu renseigné sur ta carte mère.
Si tu comprends l'anglais, je te conseille de jeter un &#339;il ici :
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/94726-p5k-se-getting-it-to-work/

C'est un peu technique vers la fin mais il semblerait que ça fonctionne. Tu y trouveras au moins les réglages à faire dans ton Bios.

Pour Yosemite, le problème sera le même si tu n'arrives pas à configurer ton Bios correctement. En fait, tout le problème vient de là.

J'ai vu qu'il était possible de flasher le Bios de la P5K-SE avec celui d'une autre CM Asus supportant le AHCI. Ce n'est pas sans risques comme tu l'imagine mais ceci dit, cela semble tout à fait possible et apparamment, ça marche. Renseigne toi bien avant. Il est aussi possible de flasher le Bios avec un bios "Modifié" mais là, je ne m'aventurerai pas sur ce terrain. Pas sûr que le jeu en vaille la chandelle 

Le mieux en fait serait que tu fasses un clé USB "retail" (càd sans rajout de kexts inutiles, le strict minimum en fait). Ainsi, il est beaucoup plus simple de diagnostiquer et/ou résoudre les problèmes. 

Jette un &#339;il ici : myHack http://myhack.sojugarden.com/guide/


----------



## phil2984 (29 Octobre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> Ce n'est pas sans risques comme tu l'imagine mais ceci dit, cela semble tout à fait possible et apparamment, ça marche. Renseigne toi bien avant. ../... Pas sûr que le jeu en vaille la chandelle
> 
> Le mieux en fait serait que tu fasses un clé USB "retail" (càd sans rajout de kexts inutiles, le strict minimum en fait). Ainsi, il est beaucoup plus simple de diagnostiquer et/ou résoudre les problèmes.



Je me souviens avoir essayé MyHach pour essayé l'install de Mavericks, ça n'avait pas fonctionne mais je ne sais plus pourquoi...

Pour ce qui est de flasher avec un autre bios, j'avais lu sur certains forums que ça plantait, je ne suis pas chaud du tout pour cette technique

Enfin pour une clé retail (je crois aussi que ce serait le meiux), j'aurais besoin que quelqu'un me prenne par la main et si ça fonctionne je suppose qu'il faudrait une post-installation ? Avec Multibeast  ?


----------



## polyzargone (29 Octobre 2014)

Le mieux serait de t'inscrire sur un site spécialisé Hackintosh, parce qu'ici, c'est pas le meilleur endroit pour ça 

Par ordre de préférence :
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/forum/95-fran%C3%A7ais/
http://www.hackintoshosx.com/forum/37-français/
http://www.osxlatitude.com

et enfin :
http://www.tonymacx86.com

Une petite présentation et ensuite, fouine un peu dans les différentes sections, tu devrais y touver pleins d'infos et de l'aide. N'hésite pas à poser des questions mais un conseil, évite de parler du 4ème lien sur les 3 premiers sites pour des raisons de guéguerre pas très intéressantes .


----------



## phil2984 (29 Octobre 2014)

Je reviens à ma restauration time machine...

Elle s'est a priori bien déroulée mais en bootant avec la clé Unibeast, ça plante à chaq.ue fois  avec à la fin un "system uptime in nanoseconds" et un long chiffre que je n'ai pas noté.

Avec mon vieux dvd de snow leo, j'ai tenté la réinstallation de Chameleon_RC3_PCEFI_10.5 où j'ai eu un bête message "l'installation a échoué" et là je vais tenter d'installer Chameleon_RC3_PCEFI_10.3  quand ce fichu dvd aura termine de vérifier sa propre cohérence o)...


----------



## polyzargone (29 Octobre 2014)

Bon, tu as un KP. Te rappelles-tu des flags que tu utilisait pour démarrer ton ancienne install (ceux de org.chameleon.boot.plist) ? Essaie de démarrer ta partition avec les mêmes. Tente également un -f voire un -x


----------



## phil2984 (29 Octobre 2014)

Même résultat ("L'installation a échoué") avec Chameleon_RC3_PCEFI_10.3 (peut être simplement incompatible)

J'ai aussi fait es essais avec -v et/ou -f, sans succès aussi  et je ne me souviens pas des flags, hélàs, c'est pas le genre de chose que je mémorise d'habitude...

En bref je suis dans le jus...

Tout ce que je peux faire est installer le vieux 10.6.3 et faire la MàJ vers 10.6.8 sachant que le deuxième refuse de lancer unibeast contrairement au premier...

PS: merci pour ta réponse sur un autre forum ;-)


----------



## polyzargone (29 Octobre 2014)

Ok, j'avais pas fait le rapprochement avec "l'autre forum" 
Bon courage et peut-être qu'on se recroisera sur un des sites que je t'ai conseillé


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

Bon, en désespoir de cause pour avoir un mac fonctionnel j'ai réinstallé snox leo mais je fais comment pour que ma sauvegarde time machine soit bootable ? Y a-t-il une moyen de mettre un bootloader sur une clé avecl'application pour aussi l'installer sur mon disque dur ?


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

Si je ne me trompe, un backup Time Machine n'est pas bootable en soit, c'est la partition sur laquelle il est restauré qui peut l'être.

Ceci dit, tu dois avoir un dossier Backups.backupdb sur ton disque Time Machine qui contient plusieurs autres dossiers en fonction des dates de sauvegarde.

Prends le plus récent (vérifie que toutes tes données y sont, parfois certains dossiers sont vides car il ne fait qu'une sauvegarde incrémentale) et clone-le avec Carbon Copy Cloner sur la partition que tu veux. Installe ensuite un bootloader directement sur cette partition et démarre dessus.

En principe, ça devrait marcher.


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

Euh... Quel est l'interêt de cloner la sauvegarde puisqu'elle se restaure sans problème ? C'est l'installation du bootloader qui me pose problème puisque à ce moment là je ne peux plus booter sur rien, c'est pour ça que je parlais de créer une clé qui contiendrai l'appli nécessaire pour réinstaller le bootloader sur la partition restaurée


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

Que je comprenne bien :
Tu as actuellement une install fonctionnelle de Snow Leopard sur ton disque ?
Tu veux restaurer ton backup sur ce disque et donc écraser ton install ou bien tu veux restaurer ton backup sur une partition et la rendre bootable ?

Si c'est la seconde option, tu as juste à démarrer sur Snow Leopard une fois la restauration terminée et installer le bootloader sur la partition concernée.

Sinon, effectivement, le plus simple est de créer une clé bootable, de démarrer sur le disque restauré et de lancer le programme d'installation d'un bootloader préalablement copié sur ta clé.


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

Je ne veux plus installer  windaube que je n'utilise d'ailleurs jamais donc mon disque n'est plus qu'une seule partition mac. Donc j'ai le choix: soit j'installe snow leo et j'ai un mac fonctionnel (mais si loin de Mavericks...) soit je restaure ma sauvegarde TimeMachine mais je ne peux pas booter dessus et donc dans ce cas là je dois utiliser le portable de ma moitié qui est sous windaube (et dans ce cas je n'ai évidement pas les utilitaires comme l'utilitaire de disque)

J'ai aussi un nouveau problème depuis hier soir,c'est que mon ordi semble avoir perdu un mot de passe "root" et s'est pris les pieds avec le mot de passe que j'utilise sur mon compte utilisateur.

C'est la première fois que je galère autant....


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

Bon dans ce cas, on va repartir de zero :

Boot sur ta clé/DVD d'install de SL. Formate ton DD en MBR avec 2 partitions : 1 pour SL, 1 pour la restauration TM.
Installe SL sur la première, redémarre et finis ton install. Reboot sur ta clé/DVD SL et cette fois, restaure ton backup TM sur la seconde partition.
Redémarre sur SL, et installe le bootloader SUR la partition restaurée. Tu auras donc un Dual Boot SL/Mavericks.


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

Ca peut se faire mais avant ça deux questions: 1. Quel bootloader 2. Après ça je ne pourrai pas virer la partition de SL qui sera devenue inutile, exact ?


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

Pour le boot loader : Chameleon > http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/4275-chameleon/

Pour la partition,
Oui tu te retrouveras avec 2 partitions mais il est possible de l'effacer et ensuite d'agrandir la partition Mavericks ensuite avec soit un LiveCD de Linux, soit en passant par le terminal. Dans tous les cas, mieux vaut que tu ai une clé USB bootable au cas où.

Sinon, fais en sorte de créer une parition de 5-6 Go juste pour installer SL. Tu pourras toujours ensuite la formater pour en faire ce que tu veux (stockage, Musique, etc&#8230 ou même Windows (mais là il faudra prévoir plutôt 15-20 Go).


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

Avant de faire tous ces bidouillages, je teste ma clé Chameleon Yosemite mais à ce sujet le formattage du disque dur (MBR ou GUID) a=t=il une importance. L'installateur se lance mais se bloque quand il se rend compte qu'il n'y a pas de bluetooth semble=t=il...


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

Le MBR permet de gérer les partitions plus souplement que le GUID. Sans te faire un cours, disons que ce sera plus simple pour la suite 

L'erreur que tu rencontres, c'est en lançant l'install depuis la clé ou c'est après avoir installé SL ?
Cette erreur n'a rien à voir avec le Bluethooth contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser 

C'est dû à un soucis avec ta carte graphique. Essaie de démarrer avec GraphicsEnabler=Yes (ou No si ça ne marche pas).


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

Juste avant de bloquer il reconnait ma carte video et donne même une résolution donc c'est pas ça. J'ai une seule partition avec SL qui est installée (tout le disque dur en fait), mais ça devrait peut être être vide ?


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

Peut-être qu'on devrait se contenter d'un seul "forum" parce que là, j'avoue être un peu paumé


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> Peut-être qu'on devrait se contenter d'un seul "forum" parce que là, j'avoue être un peu paumé



Excellente idée, je te laisse le choix 
J'ai aussi fait les photos de mon écran (pour le bios) mais elles ne sont pas sur le net


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

je préfère ici, l'autre est un enfer question ergonomie et indigne d'un site Mac


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

Ok 

Et merci pour ton aide 

Au fait, fakesmc va dans quel dossier sur la clé ?


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

De rien 

En revanche, si on pouvait faire un point sur la situation exacte car je ne sais plus où tu es avec ces histoires de clés, de chameleon et de partitions


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

J'ai formatté tout mon disque en guid, réinstallé SL 10.6.3 et là je refais ma clé chameleon yosemite (près d'une heure tout à l'heure) puisque j'avais omis de copier fakesmc d'ou ma question de savoir où je dois le mettre sur la clé...


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

OK

Normalement, l'installeur OS X Yosemite Chameleon.app aurait dû te créer tout ça (Extra, Extensions, SMBios.plist et org.chameleon.Boot.plist) et te mettre les kexts de base dedans.

Je te conseille de relancer l'installeur et de recommencer la partie dont je te parlais sur l'autre forum. Copier simplement le dossier Extra ne suffira peut-être pas car il faut aussi qu'il copie le fichier boot à la racine de ta clé. De plus, il y a des flags spécifiques à l'installation de Yosemite que tu n'auras pas en copiant ton dossier Extra de SL.


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> OK
> 
> Je te conseille de relancer l'installeur et de recommencer la partie dont je te parlais sur l'autre forum. Copier simplement le dossier Extra ne suffira peut-être pas car il faut aussi qu'il copie le fichier boot à la racine de ta clé. De plus, il y a des flags spécifiques à l'installation de Yosemite que tu n'auras pas en copiant ton dossier Extra de SL.



C'est ce que je suis en train de faire comme je te le disais sur l'autre forum (jette éventuellement un oeil sur ma réponse là-bas) mais je suis pas sur que ce chameleon "spécial" fait vraiment tout


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

Ok, je viens de voir (je n'irai plus 

Ben normalement, si tout c'est bien passé, tu as Obligatoirement un dossier Extra sur ta clé ou alors, c'est que tu n'as pas choisi la bonne destination


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

Oui, je l'ai et il contient smbios.plist, org.chameleon.Boot.plist, un dossier Themes et un autre Modules. 

Désolé pour la répétition, où dois-je mettre le fakesmc.kext ?


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

Il est normalement déjà dans Extra/Extensions


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

Non, le dossier extra contient smbios.plist, org.chameleon.Boot.plist, un dossier Themes et un dossier Modules, rien d'autre.
Es-tu sûr qu'il ne faut pas le créer ? Dans le tuto pour Clover je crois qu'ils parlent de trucs à créer...


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

Ben ça alors !
C'est tout de même très étrange. Bon, peux-tu me confirmer qu'il existe un fichier boot à la racine de ta clé (il est peut-etre caché) ?

Edit :
Attends, on parle bien du tuto Chameleon là ?
Pour Clover, c'est différent. Il faut effectivement créer un dossier 10.10 dans /EFI/Clover/kexts mais ça n'a rien à voir avec Chameleon.

Essaie de réinstaller Chameleon avec OS X Yosemite Chameleon mais sans cocher Post Installer. Auparavant, vire tous les dossiers Extra ou Extra Backup de ta clé USB.


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

En utilisant la fonction show/hide files qui est dans les utilitaires, pas de dossier boot mais un fichier caché de 332Ko

Et oui, on parle bien de Chameleon, mais non je ne refais pas la clé puisque je n'avais rien coché  dans post installation

Enfin pour les kexts présents sur la clé, j'en ai trouvé dans /library/extensions et fakesmc en fait partie


EDIT j'aimerais t'envoyer les copies dr'écran mais ça me ferait vraiment ch13r de perdre mon temps à les mettre sur un site d'hébergement d'images


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

Bon, soit j'ai raté quelque chose quand j'ai fait ma propre clé avec le même outil, soit&#8230; bah je sais pas 

Le fichier boot de 332 ko c'est OK et c'est normal.
Le FakeSMC du dossier Library/Extensions n'a rien à faire là. Sa place est dans Extra/Extensions.

Et puisque tout ceci me parait de plus en plus bizarre, pourrais-tu me dire ce qu'il y a dans org.chameleon.Boot.plist que je vérifie 2 ou 3 trucs car NORMALEMENT, il doit ressembler à ça :

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
        <key>ShowInfo</key>
    <string>Yes</string>
        <key>Graphics Mode</key>
    <string>1024x768x32</string>
    <key>GraphicsEnabler</key>
    <string>No</string>
    <key>Instant Menu</key>
    <string>Yes</string>
    <key>Legacy Logo</key>
        <string>No</string>
        <key>Kernel Flags</key>
    <string>-v kext-dev-mode=1 darkwake=0 USBBusFix=Yes PCIRootUID=1 dart=0</string>
        <key>UseKernelCache</key>
    <string>No</string>

</dict>
</plist>

et NORMALEMENT, ton dossier Extra/Extensions doit contenir ça :

AppleACPIPlatform.kext
FakeSMC.kext
NullCPUPowerManagement.kext
VoodooPS2Controller.kext
WifiInjector.kext


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

Comme dit, le dossier extensions est dans le dossier library et fakesmc est dans le dossier extension

Voici mon org.chameleon.Boot.plist:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
        <key>EthernetBuiltIn</key>
	<string>Yes</string>
        <key>ShowInfo</key>
	<string>Yes</string>
        <key>Graphics Mode</key>
	<string>1024x768x32</string>
	<key>GraphicsEnabler</key>
	<string>No</string>
	<key>Instant Menu</key>
	<string>Yes</string>
	<key>Legacy Logo</key>
        <string>No</string>
        <key>Kernel Flags</key>
	<string>kext-dev-mode=1 darkwake=0</string>
        <key>UseKernelCache</key>
	<string>Yes</string>

</dict>
</plist>

Le dossier */library/extensions* contient ceci:
ACS6x.kext
ArcMSR.kext
ATTOCelerityFC8.kext
ATTOExpressSASHBA2.kext
ATTOExpressSASRAID2.kext
CalDigitHDProDrv.kext
fakesmc.kext
HighPointIOP.kext
HighPointRR.kext
PromiseSTEX.kext
SoftRAID.kext

Enfin, *il n'y a pas de dossier extensions* dans le dossier Extra


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

Télécharge ceci : http://polyzargone.free.fr/Hebergement/Extra.zip

Vire FakeSMC de Library/Extensions

Je t'assure qu'il n'a rien à faire là, qu'il ne sera pas chargé et que ça explique pourquoi tu restes bloqué dans l'installeur (enfin, si on trouve pas d'autres bizarreries du même genre  )


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

Téléchargement : fait

Je suppose que je remplace mon dossier extra par le tien ?

Mais je fais quoi de mon dossier/library/extensions ?


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2014)

Oui tu remplace Extra. En revanche, je viens de remarquer qu'il n'y a pas de SMBios.plist, c'est pas très grave mais remet tout de même celui que tu as déjà.

Dans le dossier Library/Extensions, tu retires juste FakeSMC, les autres kexts sont eux bien à leur place.


----------



## phil2984 (30 Octobre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> Oui tu remplace Extra. En revanche, je viens de remarquer qu'il n'y a pas de SMBios.plist, c'est pas très grave mais remet tout de même celui que tu as déjà.


celui que j'ai déjà où puisqu'il est manquant ??



polyzargone a dit:


> Dans le dossier Library/Extensions, tu retires juste FakeSMC, les autres kexts sont eux bien à leur place.


Ok, c'est fait


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

te prends pas la tête, créé un nouveau fichier texte et copie ça dedans :

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
    <key>EDPmodel</key>
    <string>Dell_Latitude_D830-nvidia</string>
    <key>SMUUID</key>
    <string></string>
    <key>SMbiosdate</key>
    <string>09/03/09</string>
    <key>SMbiosvendor</key>
    <string>Apple Inc.</string>
    <key>SMbiosversion</key>
    <string>IM101.88Z.00CC.B00.0909031926</string>
    <key>SMboardmanufacturer</key>
    <string>Apple Computer, Inc.</string>
    <key>SMboardproduct</key>
    <string>Mac-F2268CC8</string>
    <key>SMfamily</key>
    <string>iMac</string>
    <key>SMmanufacturer</key>
    <string>Apple Inc.</string>
    <key>SMmemmanufacturer</key>
    <string>Apple Computer Inc.</string>
    <key>SMproductname</key>
    <string>iMac10,1</string>
    <key>SMserial</key>
    <string>CK026142B9U</string>
    <key>SMsystemversion</key>
    <string>1.0</string>
</dict>
</plist>


Nomme-le SMBios.plist (attention à ce qu'il te colle pas un .rtf ou .txt à la fin) et enregistre.


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

Il y a un fichier smbios.plist sur la clé dans chameleon backup

où doit-il aller ?

PS: Sympa ton site


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

Cette clé décidemment, ça devient un vrai fourre-tout !! 

Donc le SMBios.plist de Chameleon Backup > Extra
Ensuite, vire moi tous les dossiers Extra, Backup, Chameleon Backup & co.

À la racine de ta clé il ne doit y avoir QUE le dossier Extra que je t'ai envoyé AVEC le SMBios.plist récupéré de Chameleon Backup et c'est tout 

PS: Merci, ça fait plaisir que tu ai pris le temps de visiter mon site, (Google Analytics va me péter un score de ouf avec 1 visite au cours des 6 derniers mois   )


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

Voici le contenu de la racine...

.DS_Store
.file
.fseventsd
.Spotlight-V100
.Trashes
.vol
Applications
BaseSystem.chunklist
BaseSystem.dmg
bin
boot
Chameleon_Installer_Log.txt
dev
etc
Extra
Installer OS*X*Yosemite
Library
OS X Yosemite Chameleon
private
sbin
smbios.plist
System
tmp
usr
var
Volumes

Certains dossiers sont vides, comme par exemple Volumes


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

Tu peux virer smbios.plist (celui à la racine pas celui de Extra)
Et tant qu'on y est, j'aimerais bien voir ce qu'il y a dans Chameleon_Installer_Log.txt


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

On va pas y passer la nuit j'espère ?

Chameleon_Installer_Log.txt:

Chameleon installer log - Thu Oct 30 19:24:47 CET 2014
Installer version: Chameleon-2.3svn-r2437
======================================================
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac                     249.7 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.0 GB     disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install                 7.7 GB     disk1s2
======================================================
Backup Chameleon files
Backup stage2 file /Volumes/Install/boot to /Volumes/Install/Chameleon.Backups/2014-10-30-19h24/boot
Backing up /Volumes/Install/Extra folder to /Volumes/Install/Chameleon.Backups/2014-10-30-19h24/Extra
======================================================
Clearing options...
/tmp/PKInstallSandbox.RhqcXx/Scripts/com.chris1111.osXYosemiteChameleon.chameleon.pkg.hfT3Ax/preinstall: line 90: /private/tmp/PKInstallSandbox.RhqcXx/Scripts/com.chris1111.osXYosemiteChameleon.chameleon.pkg.hfT3Ax/clean_bootplist.pl: No such file or directory
======================================================
Running Standard postinstall script
Target volume = /Volumes/Install on /dev/disk1s2
Target disk already has existing Chameleon stage 0 loader - boot0
======================================================
Stage 0 loader not written to /dev/disk1.
Written boot1h to /dev/rdisk1s2.
Written boot to /Volumes/Install on /dev/disk1s2.
======================================================
Preparing to check target disk for previous installations.
Going to check the EFI system partition also.
Mounting /dev/disk1s1 as /Volumes/EFI.
Checking disk1.
Nothing found that could cause any problems.
======================================================
Disk: /dev/rdisk1	geometry: 975/255/63 [15669248 sectors]
Signature: 0xAA55
         Starting       Ending
 #: id  cyl  hd sec -  cyl  hd sec [     start -       size]
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 1: EE 1023 254  63 - 1023 254  63 [         1 -   15669247] <Unknown ID>
 2: 00    0   0   0 -    0   0   0 [         0 -          0] unused      
 3: 00    0   0   0 -    0   0   0 [         0 -          0] unused      
 4: 00    0   0   0 -    0   0   0 [         0 -          0] unused      

Setting /Volumes/Install partition active.
======================================================
Standard script complete
======================================================


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

Ok.

Ta clé devrait normalement être prête donc, ya plus qu'à tenter


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

Je crois aussi mais ce sera pour demain matin, là la concentration n'y est plus et je crains que ce soit long comme un jour sans pain...

Donc je teste demain matin puis je reviens vers toi pour te dire où j'en serai.

Bonne nuit et merci pour ton aide


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

idem&#8230; bonne nuit


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

Je n'arrivais pas à dormir alors j'ai essayé et ça ne fonctionne pas...

Le début est bon, il lit tout (caractères blancs surf fond gris) puis sur fond noir il commence le "vrai" démarrage puis se met brutalement en veille dont je ne peux pas sortir autrement qu'avec un appui long sur le bouton power.

Le peu que j'ai pu lire (car c'est très rapide) est "ASMC Platform plugin" juste avant le time out qui provoque la mise en veille. Ca se produit juste après qu'il dise que le driver Nvidia est officiel "NVDRV official". J'ai essayé avec tous les flags que je connais (-v, -x, -f, -s, GraphicsEnabler=Yes et No) le résultat reste invariablement le même et à aucun moment il ne mentionne un kernel panic.

C'est hélàs tout ce que je peux dire, je sais que c'est peu...


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

Essaie de virer (fais une copie quand même) AppleACPIPlatform.kext


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

Oki, je mange, je teste et je reviens

EDIT: Même résultat, je l'ai remis à sa place...


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

OK,

Retire-le à nouveau et dans org.chameleon.Boot.plist, dans kernel flags retire tout sauf -v kext-dev-mode=1 et rajoute -f

comme ceci :
<key>Kernel Flags</key>
<string>-f -v kext-dev-mode=1</string>


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

C'est fait, je teste et je reviens...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------

Pareil, toujours la mise en veille brutale au même moment...


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

Euh&#8230; au fait, t'as quoi comme processeur ?


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

Intel Core 2 Duo E4500

Pourquoi ?


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

Juste pour être sûr qu'il soit compatible mais oui, aucun soucis de ce côté.
Le problème est ailleurs.

Quand tu dis mise en veille brutale, çàd exactement ? C'est le moniteur, l'UC qui plante, redémarrage direct ? Quels kexts utilisais-tu avec Mavericks, SL ?


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

Le moniteur s'éteint, la led passe au ocre comme quand l'ordi est éteint donc en veille, l'UC continue de tourner mais le témoin d'activité du disque reste totalement inactif pendant un (très) long moment et ne se réactive plus, que ce soit avec des tentatives d'intervention ou pas...

Mes Kexts sur SL (10.6.3):
AHCIPortInjector.kext
AppleIntelPIIXATA2.kext
AppleNForceATA.kext
AppleVIAATA.kext
Disabler.kext
ElliottForceLegacyRTC.kext
EvOreboot.kext
fakesmc.kext
JMicronATA2.kext
LegacyIOAHCIBlockStorage.kext
Natit.kext
NVEnabler64.kext
Extensions.mkext

Je n'ai pas ceux de mavericks...

Je me sens vraiment frustré de ne pas savoir où et comment chercher pour avancer


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

C'est un soucis de carte graphique.
Ton écran se met en veille juste après nVidia Official machin chose, c'est ça ?
En fait, comme il ne détecte pas ta carte, il n'affiche rien mais tu dois sans doute être arrivé au choix des langues ou du moins pas loin. Que le disque dur ne tourne pas, c'est normal, tu boot sur ta clé USB.

Est-ce qu'à un moment tu as waiting for DSMOS ou DSMOS has arrived ?


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

Les kexts de Mavericks:
AHCI_3rdParty_SATA.kext
ApplePCIIDE.kext
Keylayout.dylib
klibc.dylib
Resolution.dylib
Sata.dylib
uClibcxx.dylib

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h23 ----------




polyzargone a dit:


> C'est un soucis de carte graphique.
> Ton écran se met en veille juste après nVidia Official machin chose, c'est ça ?


Euh, non, c'est juste après, il affiche un truc que je n'ai pas réussi à lire car ça va trop vite



polyzargone a dit:


> Est-ce qu'à un moment tu as waiting for DSMOS ou DSMOS has arrived ?



Pas sûr à 100% mais je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu ça

Enfin oui, je boote sur la clé mais au début j'ai quand même un peu d'activité disque et à ce sujet on ne voit pas si une clé travaille ou pas...


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

phil2984 a dit:


> Enfin oui, je boote sur la clé mais au début j'ai quand même un peu d'activité disque et à ce sujet on ne voit pas si une clé travaille ou pas...



Ce que je voulais dire c'est que si tu es bien arrivé au choix des langues (même si tu ne vois rien), à ce moment là ni ta clé ni ton disque ne sont censés travailler puisqu'ils attendent que tu fasses qque chose 

Ta CG, elle est 512 Mo, +/- ? Connectée VGA/DVI ?


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

Pour les messages "waiting for DSMOS" et "DSMOS has arrived", je les avais avec Mavericks quand je démarrais en mode verbose, mais ça durait une ou deux secondes, pas plus

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------

Ma carte a 1Go de ram et est sur le port PCI connectée VGA sur un écran AOC HD


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

Peux-tu la brancher en DVI ?


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

Non, mon écran est uniquement VGA

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h43 ----------

http://www.gpureview.com/GeForce-9500-GT-PCI-E-card-574.html


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

Bon, je garantie rien et il y a peu de chance que ça marche 

Ajoute ça à la fin de org.chameleon.Boot.plist juste avant </dict></plist> et juste après le dernier </string>

<key>device-properties</key>
 <string>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</string>


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

C'est fait. Avant de retester, je fais quoi de AppleACPIPlatform.kext ?

Je le remets à sa place ?


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

Je serais pour l'enlever mais bon, tente avec ou sans de toute façon je ne crois pas qu'il soit le responsable 

Au fait, tu m'avais bien dit que ton install Mavericks, c'était du Niresh ?
Si tu y a accès, pourrais tu me dire ce qu'il y a dans System/Library/Extensions ? (ça va faire un joli post de 3 pages de long  )


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> <key>device-properties</key>
> <string>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</string>



Tu as trouvé ça où


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

je cherche la valeur du nombre Pi en fait  

Sans blague, c'est ce qu'on appelle des strings EFI qui indiquent à Chameleon quelle carte tu as et comment la gérer (ça c'est la version très courte). On s'en sert plus trop depuis 10.8 mais comme c'est des infos basées sur le matos, en théorie ça marche pareil.


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> Au fait, tu m'avais bien dit que ton install Mavericks, c'était du Niresh ?


Oui et j'avais trouvé ça une vraie daube avec plein de trucs pourris


polyzargone a dit:


> Si tu y a accès, pourrais tu me dire ce qu'il y a dans System/Library/Extensions ? (ça va faire un joli post de 3 pages de long  )


Bientôt la 5ème page 

Je vais chercher mais je ne pense pas retrouver ça...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h05 ----------

Accroche toi au pinceau, je retire l'échelle...

Contenu de System/Library/Extensions de Mavericks le jour où je l'avais installé :
Accusys6xxxx.kext
acfs.kext
acfsctl.kext
AHCIPortInjector.kext
ALF.kext
AMD2400Controller.kext
AMD2600Controller.kext
AMD3800Controller.kext
AMD4600Controller.kext
AMD4800Controller.kext
AMD5000Controller.kext
AMD6000Controller.kext
AMD7000Controller.kext
AMDFramebuffer.kext
AMDRadeonVADriver.bundle
AMDRadeonX3000.kext
AMDRadeonX3000GLDriver.bundle
AMDRadeonX4000.kext
AMDRadeonX4000GLDriver.bundle
AMDSupport.kext
Apple_iSight.kext
Apple16X50Serial.kext
AppleACPIPlatform.kext
AppleACPIPS2Nub.kext
AppleAHCIPort.kext
AppleAPIC.kext
AppleBacklight.kext
AppleBacklightExpert.kext
AppleBluetoothMultitouch.kext
AppleBMC.kext
AppleCameraInterface.kext
AppleEFIRuntime.kext
AppleFDEKeyStore.kext
AppleFileSystemDriver.kext
AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless.kext
AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib.kext
AppleFWAudio.kext
AppleGraphicsControl.kext
AppleGraphicsPowerManagement.kext
AppleHDADisabler.kext
AppleHIDKeyboard.kext
AppleHIDMouse.kext
AppleHPET.kext
AppleHSSPIHIDDriver.kext
AppleHSSPISupport.kext
AppleHWAccess.kext
AppleHWSensor.kext
AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement.kext
AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient.kext
AppleIntelFramebufferAzul.kext
AppleIntelFramebufferCapri.kext
AppleIntelHD3000Graphics.kext
AppleIntelHD3000GraphicsGA.plugin
AppleIntelHD3000GraphicsGLDriver.bundle
AppleIntelHD3000GraphicsVADriver.bundle
AppleIntelHD4000Graphics.kext
AppleIntelHD4000GraphicsGLDriver.bundle
AppleIntelHD4000GraphicsVADriver.bundle
AppleIntelHD5000Graphics.kext
AppleIntelHD5000GraphicsGLDriver.bundle
AppleIntelHD5000GraphicsVADriver.bundle
AppleIntelHDGraphics.kext
AppleIntelHDGraphicsFB.kext
AppleIntelHDGraphicsGA.plugin
AppleIntelHDGraphicsGLDriver.bundle
AppleIntelHDGraphicsVADriver.bundle
AppleIntelHSWVA.bundle
AppleIntelIVBVA.bundle
AppleIntelLpssDmac.kext
AppleIntelLpssGspi.kext
AppleIntelLpssSpiController.kext
AppleIntelMCEReporter.kext
AppleIntelSNBGraphicsFB.kext
AppleIntelSNBVA.bundle
AppleIRController.kext
AppleKextExcludeList.kext
AppleKeyStore.kext
AppleKeyswitch.kext
AppleLPC.kext
AppleLSIFusionMPT.kext
AppleMatch.kext
AppleMCCSControl.kext
AppleMCEDriver.kext
AppleMCP89RootPortPM.kext
AppleMIDIFWDriver.plugin
AppleMIDIIACDriver.plugin
AppleMIDIRTPDriver.plugin
AppleMIDIUSBDriver.plugin
AppleMikeyHIDDriver.kext
AppleMobileDevice.kext
AppleMultitouchDriver.kext
AppleNForceATA.kext
ApplePCIIDE.kext
ApplePlatformEnabler.kext
ApplePS2Controller.kext
AppleRAID.kext
AppleRAIDCard.kext
AppleRTC.kext
AppleSDXC.kext
AppleSEP.kext
AppleSmartBatteryManager.kext
AppleSMBIOS.kext
AppleSMBusController.kext
AppleSMBusPCI.kext
AppleSMC.kext
AppleSMCLMU.kext
AppleSRP.kext
AppleStorageDrivers.kext
AppleThunderboltDPAdapters.kext
AppleThunderboltEDMService.kext
AppleThunderboltIP.kext
AppleThunderboltNHI.kext
AppleThunderboltPCIAdapters.kext
AppleThunderboltUTDM.kext
AppleTopCase.kext
AppleTyMCEDriver.kext
AppleUpstreamUserClient.kext
AppleUSBAudio.kext
AppleUSBDisplays.kext
AppleUSBEthernetHost.kext
AppleUSBMultitouch.kext
AppleUSBTopCase.kext
AppleVADriver.bundle
AppleWWANAutoEject.kext
AppleXsanFilter.kext
ATAPortInjector.kext
AtherosL1Ethernet.kext
ATIRadeonX2000.kext
ATIRadeonX2000GA.plugin
ATIRadeonX2000GLDriver.bundle
ATIRadeonX2000VADriver.bundle
ATTOCelerityFC.kext
ATTOExpressPCI4.kext
ATTOExpressSASHBA.kext
ATTOExpressSASHBA3.kext
ATTOExpressSASRAID.kext
AudioAUUC.kext
autofs.kext
BootCache.kext
cd9660.kext
cddafs.kext
CellPhoneHelper.kext
corecrypto.kext
CoreStorage.kext
DirectHW.kext
Dont Steal Mac OS X.kext
DSACL.ppp
DSAuth.ppp
DVFamily.bundle
EAP-KRB.ppp
EAP-RSA.ppp
EAP-TLS.ppp
exfat.kext
FakeSMC.kext
GeForce.kext
GeForceGA.plugin
GeForceGLDriver.bundle
GeForceTesla.kext
GeForceTeslaGLDriver.bundle
GeForceTeslaVADriver.bundle
GeForceVADriver.bundle
GenericUSBXHCI.kext
hp_fax_io.kext
hp_Inkjet_io_enabler.kext
hp_Inkjet7_io_enabler.kext
IO80211Family.kext
IOAccelerator2D.plugin
IOAcceleratorFamily.kext
IOAcceleratorFamily2.kext
IOACPIFamily.kext
IOAHCIBlockStorageInjector.kext
IOAHCIFamily.kext
IOATAFamily.kext
IOAudioFamily.kext
IOAVBFamily.kext
IOBDStorageFamily.kext
IOBluetoothFamily.kext
IOBluetoothHIDDriver.kext
IOCDStorageFamily.kext
IODVDStorageFamily.kext
IOFireWireAVC.kext
IOFireWireFamily.kext
IOFireWireIP.kext
IOFireWireSBP2.kext
IOFireWireSerialBusProtocolTransport.kext
IOGraphicsFamily.kext
IOHDIXController.kext
IOHIDFamily.kext
IONDRVSupport.kext
IONetworkingFamily.kext
IOPCIFamily.kext
IOPlatformPluginFamily.kext
IOReportFamily.kext
IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily.kext
IOSCSIParallelFamily.kext
IOSerialFamily.kext
IOSMBusFamily.kext
IOStorageFamily.kext
IOStreamFamily.kext
IOSurface.kext
IOThunderboltFamily.kext
IOTimeSyncFamily.kext
IOUSBAttachedSCSI.kext
IOUSBFamily.kext
IOUSBMassStorageClass.kext
IOUserEthernet.kext
IOVideoFamily.kext
iPodDriver.kext
JMicronATA.kext
L2TP.ppp
mcxalr.kext
msdosfs.kext
ntfs.kext
NullCPUPowerManagement.kext
NVDAGF100Hal.kext
NVDAGK100Hal.kext
NVDANV50HalTesla.kext
NVDAResman.kext
NVDAResmanTesla.kext
NVDAStartup.kext
NVSMU.kext
OSvKernDSPLib.kext
PPP.kext
PPPoE.ppp
PPPSerial.ppp
PPTP.ppp
pthread.kext
Quarantine.kext
Radius.ppp
Sandbox.kext
SMARTLib.plugin
smbfs.kext
SMCMotionSensor.kext
SuperVIAATA.kext
System.kext
TMSafetyNet.kext
triggers.kext
udf.kext
vecLib.kext
VoodooHDA.kext
webcontentfilter.kext
webdav_fs.kext

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------




polyzargone a dit:


> je cherche la valeur du nombre Pi en fait
> 
> Sans blague, c'est ce qu'on appelle des strings EFI qui indiquent à Chameleon quelle carte tu as et comment la gérer (ça c'est la version très courte). On s'en sert plus trop depuis 10.8 mais comme c'est des infos basées sur le matos, en théorie ça marche pareil.



Ok mais comment fais tu pour dénicher des trucs pareils ??? Moi je ne saurais même pas où les chercher :rose:


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

phil2984 a dit:


> Bientôt la 5ème page




Ça fait péter le score de post, on va bientôt passer de Membre à Macgé Gurus !  

Cela dit, peut être serait-il beaucoup plus utile et malin de se retrouver sur un forum spécialisé Hackintosh 

On arrêterait de pourrir le forum de Macgé  mais surtout, on aurait l'aide de beaucoup plus de monde bien plus compétents que moi  et on avancerait beaucoup plus vite 

Donc, je te propose de t'inscrire sur InsanelyMac.com, d'aller dans la section FR du forum, de te présenter rapidement et d'exposer ton problème. Je te retrouverai là-bas et on verra ce qu'on peut faire > http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/forum/95-français/


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

Je suis déjà inscrit (depuis deux ou trois jours) mais le blème ce sera de résumer tout ce qu'on a dit et fait depuis le debut de ce post...

Ma clé  est déjà plus que customisée


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

c'est quoi ton pseudo ?
Pas besoin de tout résumer, partons du point où finalement on en est :
SL marche. Backup de Mav en TM mais non-bootable. Création de clé USB pour Yosemite foireuse 

Je sais que c'est dur à entendre mais sur Hackintosh, il faut parfois repartir de zéro pour y arriver.
Mais on part déjà avec une certitude, ta config est parfaitement en mesure de supporter Yosemite ou Mavericks. La CG, c'est l'éternel problème des Hacks, et crois-moi, il n'y a aucune raison qu'elle ne fonctionne pas. J'ai une 8800 GT 512 Mo qui fonctionne très bien sur Yosemite. Le truc, c'est que je ne suis pas du tout un spécialiste des CG et que j'ai pas mal galéré avec mais sur ces forums, il y a des tonnes de gens qui maîtrisent le sujet.

Quand à la clé USB, il faudra peut-être envisager d'autres méthodes pour y arriver, je pense notamment à Clover qui est un autre bootloader plus complexe mais aussi plus puissant surtout avec les problèmes de CG. Mais avec un peu d'aide, on s'en sort. De toute façon, il va falloir apprendre des tas de nouvelles choses et le mieux pour y parvenir, c'est encore de consulter ces forums.

Bref, je dis ça parce que là, j'atteinds les limites de mes connaissances pour pouvoir t'aider efficacement


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> c'est quoi ton pseudo ?


phil001, je ne me suis pas fatigué..


polyzargone a dit:


> Pas besoin de tout résumer, partons du point où finalement on en est :
> SL marche. Backup de Mav en TM mais non-bootable. Création de clé USB pour Yosemite foireuse


Jusque là c'est bon, mais le total des manips qu'on a fait après...


polyzargone a dit:


> Je sais que c'est dur à entendre mais sur Hackintosh, il faut parfois repartir de zéro pour y arriver.


Pourquoi dur à entendre ?


polyzargone a dit:


> Mais on part déjà avec une certitude, ta config est parfaitement en mesure de supporter Yosemite ou Mavericks.


Comment fais-tu pour en être sûr ?


polyzargone a dit:


> La CG, c'est l'éternel problème des Hacks, et crois-moi, il n'y a aucune raison qu'elle ne fonctionne pas.


Je pense aussi puisqu'elle fonctionnait avec Mavericks...


polyzargone a dit:


> J'ai une 8800 GT 512 Mo qui fonctionne très bien sur Yosemite. Le truc, c'est que je ne suis pas du tout un spécialiste des CG et que j'ai pas mal galéré avec mais sur ces forums, il y a des tonnes de gens qui maîtrisent le sujet.


Ta carte a une excellente réputation, je ne sais plus si j'ai acheté la 9500GT parce que la tienne était trop chère ou si elle était devenue introuvable. Je dois aussi admettre que j'ai assemblé mon ordi en catastrophe, le mien avait rendu l'âme le 23 dcembre, le 24 dans l'après midi mon actuel était assemblé, installé et 100% fonctionnel 


polyzargone a dit:


> Quand à la clé USB, il faudra peut-être envisager d'autres méthodes pour y arriver, je pense notamment à Clover qui est un autre bootloader plus complexe mais aussi plus puissant surtout avec les problèmes de CG. Mais avec un peu d'aide, on s'en sort. De toute façon, il va falloir apprendre des tas de nouvelles choses et le mieux pour y parvenir, c'est encore de consulter ces forums.


Je ne demande pas mieux car à mon grand désespoir je suis complètement perdu dans le système de fichiers et les fichiers système des Macs et a fortiori des Hackintosh et pour ça il n'y a aucun tuto :rose:


polyzargone a dit:


> Bref, je dis ça parce que là, j'atteinds les limites de mes connaissances pour pouvoir t'aider efficacement


Tu as déjà fait beaucoup de boulot et je t'en remercie 
Je ne ferai pas le nouveau post ce soir car je serai absent demain toute la journée et la soirée, donc je le ferai plus que vraisemblablement dimanche (le dimanche il y a plein de gens qui surfent)
Je t'ai demandé en ami et ajouté à mes contacts car, si tu es d'accord, je ferai appel à tes connaissances de bricolo averti au moment où je renouvellerai mon hackintosh


----------



## polyzargone (31 Octobre 2014)

J'en suis sûr parce que :
1/ Niveau Hardware, tu as tout ce qu'il faut : Processeur OK, Carte Mère OK (avec les bons réglages Bios), Carte Graphique OK (d'autres y sont arrivés et tu as pu constater toi même qu'elle fonctionnait sur Mavericks & SL).

2/ Tu as pu installé Mavericks donc question installation, Yosemite à part quelques petits changements, c'est la même méthode. Là où on galère c'est parce que tu l'as fait avec Niresh et que comme c'est une distro, tu as eu la chance d'y arriver parce qu'elle a installé tout un tas de trucs utiles ou pas. Du coup, il est difficile de savoir ce qui a rendu l'install possible.

Pour ma 8800 GT, elle a effectivement une excellente réputation et c'est d'ailleurs parce qu'elle était censée fonctionner nativement que je l'ai acheté. Mais bien sûr, ça n'a pas du tout été le cas et c'est seulement grâce à l'aide de pointures sur InsanelyMac que j'y suis arrivé. Il a quand même fallu passer par une DSDT. Peut-être qu'il faudra en passer par là pour ta carte aussi. J'ai également une ancienne 8500 GT qui elle fonctionne grâce à ces fameuses strings EFI. Donc les solutions existent, suffit juste de les trouver  et je suis confiant quant à l'aide que pourrons te fournir ces forums.

Pour le reste, pas de soucis, tu peux me contacter pour un coup de main et de toute façon, je traîne souvent sur InsanelyMac, donc n'hésite pas !


----------



## phil2984 (31 Octobre 2014)

Ok, à très vite sur InsanelyMac.com


----------

